# Engine water temp Question



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

Was running the 67 GTO 400 with turbo 400 today .It was about 80 today and was not running the AC. Running on the highway for 8 minutes at 60-65 and tacking 2600-2700. Got off exit and temp was 210 degrees at the stop sign....then driving 30-35 she cooled down. Is 210 a little hot for these motors. I have the 4 core rad....but the 7 bladed clutch fan seems to spin a little to easy for me. That might be the problem or theses 400's run that way ??? What's your cars temp ???? Thanks .


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

210 is about what I run on the highway for the last 15 years. Cools to 200 on city streets. You can swap out a lot of things, muck with the timing, but I think that not much will change unless you go the aluminum radiator route. BTW hot running Pontiacs have been discussed on the Internet since the day Al Gore invented it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

210 is not a problem. 230 and up is. I wouldn't worry about it, personally. Also, do verify that your gauge is accurate with a pyrometer. A lot of these gauges read high with the wrong sending unit.


----------

